
'Coin Pocket' Becomes First Bitcoin Wallet App on iOS After Policy Change - uladzislau
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id885640234?mt=8
======
artursapek
I downloaded it and sent 10 mBTC to it yesterday - seems to work pretty well.
Unconfirmed transaction showed up soon after I sent it and later was reflected
in the balance after several confirmations. The app is very rudimentary for
now - sending/receiving/exporting keys is about all it does.

Glad Apple turned around on this policy. I felt left out.

------
enriquez
Hey, I'm the developer of CoinPocket.

I wanted to address some known issues:

\- BIP38 is slow. Really slow. I'm working on it.

\- QR codes that contain the bitcoin: protocol are not scannable. This was
fixed and resubmitted to the App Store. Keep an eye out for the update in a
week or so. Follow @CoinPocket on twitter for news on updates.

------
nwh
That's sort of nonsense, CoinJar beat them to it.

------
mrfusion
So is this a local wallet? My private key is stored on my phone and no where
else?

~~~
enriquez
Yes, the private key is encrypted with your password and stored locally.

